
Ask HN: What tech stacks do online games use? - mraza007
As far as I know most games are built using low level programming languages such as C++ but what other technologies do they use when it comes to building online multiplayer games especially a game like PUBG or Fortnite which are massive hits
======
rvz
Elixir or Erlang. [0]

[0] [https://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/395/Erla...](https://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/395/ErlangandFirst-PersonShooters.pdf)

[1] [https://blog.activision.com/call-of-duty/archives/a-look-
ins...](https://blog.activision.com/call-of-duty/archives/a-look-inside-
demonware-the-unsung-heroes-powering-your-online-gaming-experience)

~~~
mraza007
Thanks for sharing this How do they handle the server load when they have so
many concurrent connections

------
juangacovas
I worked for years on client and content side of a medium size MMO, closely
with a colleague who was in charge for server side. It was successful in the
sense of people paying a monthly subscription fee for playing.

Every time someone asks me for advice in this field, I just tell this: make a
prototype of a very simple game (cards, board...) where you have a limited
number of players. Take care of anyone wanting to cheat (i.e. sending crafted
packets) pretending to have a service where your users value fairness and no
cheaters.

Why? Because once you do that 99% well enough for a simple game, you realize
the huge amount of work it takes for games of other sizes.

------
billconan
[https://www.babylonjs.com/](https://www.babylonjs.com/)

[https://playcanvas.com/](https://playcanvas.com/)

